# Why can't I feel engines watching racing?



## sicride (Sep 9, 2013)

I have always been a racing fan and recognize a major difference in the experience of being at a race and watching a race on tv is the feeling of those engines thundering. Now I have a dual subwoofer setup including an HSU VTF2 and a custom built 12" at this time, I do not lack tactile bass. However I never get that chest pounding ground rumbling sensation when races are broadcast. Does anybody know if there is anything I can do to gain this sensation.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That would be up to the audio engineers at the race thats being broadcast. You cant add the low end if its simply not there in the audio feed.
Some people have had success using an Low Frequency Exciter Like this DBX 120a


----------



## sicride (Sep 9, 2013)

Maybe that's the key... Do they not mix in the low frequencies of the engines for some reason? Is it a problem being able to get the right mic's?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It would require a true 5.1 mix so if its only mastered in stereo you loose the ability to have a proper LFE channel. Yes mic placement and mixing is key.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

There is way to much "important" talking going on in the broadcast to have the sounds of the cars in correct proportion to being at the track.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

TV stations use limiters and compressors to reduce the dynamics of the sound and keep everything at the same level..
I know how you feel..I miss that roar that you get at the track..
I have to laugh when the V8 Supercar race commentator says, "turn up your volume and listen to the roar of this car!"..It doesn't sound any better than low volume!! :laugh:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I remember when the V8 Supercars, here in Oz, were with another station and they started broadcasting in surround. It was awesome. 
The guys in pit lane would be talking and the cars could be heard screaming past behind them on the track from the rear speakers.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I remember that..I think it was when Channel 7 had the broadcast rites..
It certainly gave you more of a feeling of being there!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

robbo266317 said:


> I remember when the V8 Supercars, here in Oz, were with another station and they started broadcasting in surround. It was awesome.


I used to love watching those races. They were on in the US for a few years, but for some reason they're no longer being broadcast here.


----------

